# Uber ended partnership after just two weeks. What can I do?



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

So today was the 2 week anniversary of me being a driver for Uber. As of yesterday my rating was a 3.71, so Uber sent me the obligatory email:

"Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, *we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately*. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision."

I asked Uber about the rating system previously and they responded, "As far as ratings, since you have under 100 feedback, it will fluctuate quite a bit until you have more feedback. The more feedback you have, the less one low rating will affect your overall rating. We take this into account with our new partners." They dropped me before I even hit 80 rides.

The thing is, I'm in WACO, TX. I'm like one of maybe 5-10 drivers out here. Often, I get pick-up requests over 10 minutes way. Most of the people out here that need rides are college students every weekend and game day. I'll get the occasional mature single adult, but unfortunately not enough.

However, I do kind of like being a driver and the money is decent. Is there anything I can do to get my account reactivated? Is there a number I can call or a certain person I need to email?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have no idea about Waco but I sure know you are a glutton for punishment!!


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have no idea about Waco but I sure know you are a glutton for punishment!!


Great, thanks for the non-advice


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

His reply made sense before you edited your post and took out the list of all the crap you have had to deal with in just two weeks.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm looking actual advice, not snarky statements from random internet assholes


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sounds like you are the ass-hole, thats why you have been removed..
Not everyone is cutout to deal with the public..


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm looking actual advice, not snarky statements from random internet assholes


Hmm, may the riders picked up a bad vibe?


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Hmm, may the riders picked up a bad vibe?


Not really, more like the other way round


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh wow you're so wise :0


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Oh wow you're so wise :0


Yes we are very wise, at the moment i have 3029 trips with a overall rating 4.86 and 7 day rating 5.0,
where are you after only two weeks, removed..

Note, if you had followed my rules, you may still be on uber, don't knowing start trip if you already know passenger is a problem..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Oh wow you're so wise :0


POST # 9/CD_1992: Mouthing Off to
THREE Well-Knowns
Disgusted Driver , Older Chauffeur
and painfreepc] when they are TRYING
TO ASSIST YOU...INGRATE THAT YOU
ARE.....CAN get you a Month's Timout
from These Forums, which MAY be
the Best Resolution of All.

As # 4 Notable, I offer an Alternative.
Get in, sit down, STFU and Hold On!

Backtalk to Senior Forum Members is
NOT permitted. Dozens of "DayOlders",
Premie NUberers have their ACCOUNTS
DELETED HERE...every week....only to
find out that UPNF is the ONLY PLACE
with Answers to WTF #[F]Uber is all
about.

So apologize......and Real Help will be
provided. Continue with the Kinder-
garten Tantrum and You're GONE.
Wise up. You NEED the Help.

Mentoring Bison has NO patience
for Entitled Petulance.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Meh, no thanks. I'm not here to get mouthed by a bunch middle aged dudes on the interwebs.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol, I don't really care about your rating. 

Shuttling around college kids in a one-horse-town in central TX won't exactly keep up a perfect rating in case you didn't know.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm looking actual advice, not snarky statements from random internet assholes


Advice for what, your next source of income? What would you find helpful?


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Advice for what, your next source of income? What would you find helpful?
> 
> What I would find helpful is for you to get bent


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Not really, more like the other way round


Yes you will get Entitled passenger, unless they start giving you lip service hell, Just s.t.f.u. and drive.

and i do apologize, i came at you hard..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Lol, I don't really care about your rating.
> 
> Shuttling around college kids in a one-horse-town in central TX won't exactly keep up a perfect rating in case you didn't know.


So take it, all uber drivers in Waco Tx, have been removed for low ratings, are is it just you and your smart mouth..


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

There is some kind of class/seminar or something you can pay $100 or so for and they will teach you how to be a better rideshare driver. I think they give you a certificate or something that you have to give to Uber and they will reactivate your account and reset your ratings to 5.0. Sorry I don't have any details.

This article has info:

http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> So take it, all uber drivers in Waco Tx, have been removed for low ratings, are is it just you and your smart mouth..


POST # 17/painfreepc: This Rancid
Puke Stain of a Presence
ADVERTISES HIS "ACERBIC AIRS" with
an Angry Lemon-Headed Avatar. Too
bad he wasn't a David Koresh devotee
twenty years ago. Sigh.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yes you will get Entitled passenger, unless they start giving you lip service hell, Just s.t.f.u. and drive.
> 
> and i do apologize, i came at you hard..


Thank you, I appreciate that.

The trouble is more with my venue - I live within a 1/2 mile of a major university and that's who uses Uber out here mostly. I tried to be nicer and more picky with who I picked up, but Uber just shut me off sooner than they said they would.

And sure they are some downsides, but it's not enough to make me quit so easily.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> There is some kind of class/seminar or something you can pay $100 or so for and they will teach you how to be a better rideshare driver. I think they give you a certificate or something that you have to give to Uber and they will reactivate your account and reset your ratings to 5.0. Sorry I don't have any details.


he is not going to do that, he is someone that downloaded an app and now thinks he is a pro driver,
many people i tried to help get started driving taxi, most did not last a week, 
you can't have a quick smart mouth and a thin skin and drive the public around in a car, bus maybe, but not a car or limo, 
i drove black car for a few years, when you drive V.I.P. you S.T.F.U. and drive, and you say yes sir and no sir..


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm FINE in the car with pax. However, everyone here knows young riders are entitled and give shit ratings. 

I'm not going to take a bunch of crap from people on a forum poking fun at my situation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have no idea about Waco but I sure know you are a glutton for punishment!!


POST # 2/Disgusted Driver: Oh, dear.
@Lemon Fresh
has departed with only a "Meh."

Bison Chortling.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> There is some kind of class/seminar or something you can pay $100 or so for and they will teach you how to be a better rideshare driver. I think they give you a certificate or something that you have to give to Uber and they will reactivate your account and reset your ratings to 5.0.
> 
> THANK YOU, some REAL advice from someone. I'll ask Uber about it.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol, you don't know me. You act like my wise-ass great uncle


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

CD_1992 email Uber about the training/reactivation class if you are determined to give it another try, but please stop disparaging veteran drivers and well-knowns on the forum. I've received so much valuable and helpful advice here, and I've been able to maintain a good rating because of it...read some threads about improving ratings, the reactivation class, and customer service. Best of luck.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jedi Driver said:


> CD_1992 email Uber about the training/reactivation class if you are determined to give it another try, but please stop disparaging veteran drivers and well-knowns on the forum. I've received so much valuable and helpful advice here, and I've been able to maintain a good rating because of it...read some threads about improving ratings, the reactivation class, and customer service. Best of luck.


POST # 26/Jedi Driver: Bless You for
Providing Comity
where it was Really Needed.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Lol, you don't know me. You act like my wise-ass great uncle


CD_1992 the Bison is wise...but not an ASS... Casuale Haberdasher is a beloved BOVID. Get your facts straight. Ha!


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> CD_1992 email Uber about the training/reactivation class if you are determined to give it another try, but please stop disparaging veteran drivers and well-knowns on the forum. I've received so much valuable and helpful advice here, and I've been able to maintain a good rating because of it...read some threads about improving ratings, the reactivation class, and customer service. Best of luck.


I've been trying to email Uber about the issue, but they all come back with a failure notice. There's no direct help line that I can fine without opening a false inquiry from my Uber profile. Anyone got an email address or direct phone number I can call?

As far as a class goes, it's really a maybe depending on time and cost. There's probably not many Uber drivers in my area for a reason...


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I've been trying to email Uber about the issue, but they all come back with a failure notice. There's no direct help line that I can fine without opening a false inquiry from my Uber profile. Anyone got an email address or direct phone number I can call?
> 
> As far as a class goes, it's really a maybe depending on time and cost. There's probably not many Uber drivers in my area for a reason...


Um...yeah...drivers have tried unsuccessfully to get a direct help line to Uber for AWHILE. Unfortunately, once the Empire has spoken (via email, of course) regarding deactivation, that's it--unless you take the class. After reading up on this issue, that is the reality. The Empire will not explain WHY they didn't give you more time as a new driver or WHY your ratings are low. That information belongs to them now. Email asking about the class--send to multiple Uber support addresses--mention you are willing to PAY (I think the fee is $100), someone will respond right away.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

There are 2 kinds of removal AFAIK, the class is an option when you are deactivated with a severe warning and being suggested to take the class for improvement and the second one is a Permanent knockout. If the area u drive in is the main reason for your poor rating,what makes u think u will survive after the class if ever uber does give u a chance. Does sidecar operate in Waco?


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

THANK YOU, this is exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Try Lyft if available.

Sorry to hear about your deactivation. That is kind of shitty if you ask me. . which seemed to be the norm. I mean, you must have had some really nasty feedback for that to happen?

Do you remember saying anything to anyone that might have gotten repeated through the comments section of the riders driver review process?

2 weeks, 80 rides and deactivated with 3.7 just seems crazy to me. You must have really been disliked, no offense..


idk, good luck


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I know there's no Lyft here in Waco, otherwise I would have applied there instead of starting this thread. Their website says this is not a service area. 

I'm not sure about Sidecar, though. I honestly doubt it because I can't find anything online about it being in Waco.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*The three things i have found young people want is:*

*1. Universal Multi USB Charger Cable Mobile Phone*
*use it with a 3 foot USB 2.0 Extension Cable**, wrap together with tape,*

*2. Aux cable, *

*plug all in to front usb outlet, So passenger don't use five-finger discount..*

*3. Gum - buy at 99 cent only store, it's cheap.*

*will post photo of my set-up*


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the condolence. 

The thing is, unless you live in a larger city with plenty of diversity in pax types (not just 18-24 yr olds) and you're a suck-up with a pristine vehicle, then a PERFECT rating is not possible.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Holy shit dude, are you STILL at this? You really are a salty old codger, aren't you...

I've TRIED offering pax water, gum, charging cables and such. They always say no thanks and never ask for it! Most of my fares were no longer than 2-3 miles, so there was no point in even offering.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Holy shit dude, are you STILL at this? You really are a salty old codger, aren't you...
> 
> I've TRIED offering pax water, gum, charging cables and such. They always say no thanks and never ask for it! Most of my fares were no longer than 2-3 miles, so there was no point in even offering.


WOW, "salty old codger" Really, the last guy to say shit like that to me, came close to getting my boot up his ass..

i don't offer water, gum is cheap, and the cables you only buy once,
you place cables where pax can see and reach them, you don't need to offer, You should not be looking for cables when driving.
you are not cutout for this, have a nice day, Don't Uber On.....


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

You just like to repeat yourself, don't you? 

Don't give me advice on how to be a better driver. I had water, gum, cables, first aid kit, bluetooth radio transmitter, A/C running, etc. in my car. Sometimes I offered, sometimes I didn't, depending on pax. As I said before, no one ever asked for anything, even though they could see it or ever took it when I offered. 

Little trinkets don't guarantee a good rating.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You just had some bad luck probably.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You just had some bad luck probably.


Maybe, maybe not. Doesn't really matter now.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

It's obvious from your attitude in this thread that you aren't cut out for the service industry.

I would bet you're an unsafe driver too.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm a very good driver, FYI. I just don't crap from other people is all, especially on the internet.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm a very good driver, FYI. I just don't crap from other people is all, especially on the internet.


Most of the crap is coming out of you..


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm a very good driver, FYI. I just don't crap from other people is all, especially on the internet.


You're the one who got booted by Uber in less than a month. Your ratings and comments must have been spectacularly bad.

You're not cut out for this industry. The sooner you realize that and move on, the happier everybody will be.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

This guy sucks at communicating.. That's why he was deactivated.. Simple as that


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Most of the crap is coming out of you..


Says the guy who keeps coming back for more


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Why don't come down here and drive around the crowd I did. Then we'll see how your rating are.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> This guy sucks at communicating.. That's why he was deactivated.. Simple as that


I'm actually good at communicating how I feel. To REAL people, that is.

And the reason I was deactivated is because everyone I picked up had a party of 3 or more with them after dark. Not exactly gonna get the best ratings from college kids.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm a very good driver,


One thing we all have in common is that we think we are very good to excellent drivers


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Backdash said:


> One thing we all have in common is that we think we are very good to excellent drivers


I've never injured, maimed, or killed anyone while driving, so yeah, I'm not terrible.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I've never injured, maimed, or killed anyone while driving, so yeah, I'm not terrible.


Well done, keep up the good work


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, drunk people SOMETIMES rate poorly.. But if they rated on average a 3.63 we would all be deactivated. The best virtue one could have is to take consecutive criticism and also learn to self criticise. Be absolutely sure that there is not a thing you could have done better before pointing the finger at the community. As an independent contractor you are responsible for your business. If my ratings begin to decline you better be sure I'm asking passengers at the end of their trip for any feedback as I am trying to make everyone's experience better. I have to force myself to bite my tounge every day.. Never mouth off to drunks or anyone. You won't win a battle that allows people to rate you after they are out of arms length and feel safe. You must make a lasting impression. Tell them at the end of the ride that it's been a pleasure driving them, pull the phone off the cradle and show them your giving them five stars so they are inclined to return the favor. Remember to use their names and any facts that you have learned through the conversation during the departure and wish them well. Never show your discontent.. Once the doors is closed look back at the empty seat and say $&@$ you stupid passenger... It's a show that they pay to see.. We're all just performers... Enjoy your cash that you made sitting on your butt navigating traffic.. It could be much worse..I have a feeling you may have let your "true emotions" out a little too often.. These millennialls are super sensitive and super pc .. They are very easily offended.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Especially new drivers should not drive a lot of drunk collage kids and especially female riders until they have a very good feel for this job. 
They should be selective who they pick based on ratings at least. 
A rider 4.8 or higher is more likely to rate you fairly than a rider with 3.5 rating. 

you probably got a bunch of undeserved bad ratings because you lacked the experience dealing with the kind of pax you picked up. But, I am sure there are some bad ratings you really earned. Otherwise, with 80 completed trips and uber not even waiting for 100 rated trips before they terminate you tells me there is more than what you are willing to tell us here.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Another thing that quickly brings anyone's ratings down either as a driver or a rider is the moodiness, grumpiness and unhappiness. 
People have a bad perception of you if you are not playing your entertainer role. 
For that reason alone, I definitely avoid driving when I am not happy. When I feel good, my ratings reflect it. If I make a mistake and earn a bad rating, I stop driving until I feel better or I completely stop and go home. I noticed bad ratings come in streaks. If you get one or you believe you got one, no matter who's fault it was, it is always a good idea to stop taking new customers.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't cuss at anyone, touch anyone, harass anyone...

I just picked people up, made conversation, and dropped them off :/


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

I wasn't angry when I was driving. I might have been quiet or not overly emotive, but I greeted them and opened the door.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Great advice, but unfortunately it's too late. 

Driving around college kids killed me and now I can't come back from it. All I can do now is wait for my last paycheck and delete my Uber account.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Great advice, but unfortunately it's too late.
> 
> Driving around college kids killed me and now I can't come back from it. All I can do now is wait for my last paycheck and delete my Uber account.


I'm sorry that happened--but it might be a blessing in disguise. Good luck to you!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope they offer you a second chance and this time you pick your riders and work hours more carefully.


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> I'm sorry that happened--but it might be a blessing in disguise. Good luck to you!


That's what my family said. Thanks


----------



## CD_1992 (Sep 25, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I hope they offer you a second chance and this time you pick your riders and work hours more carefully.


I seriously doubt it. I've been told I have to pay $100 to take a crash manners course to be a driver again. No thanks :/


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm sorry, I call BS. 80 trips and you're under 4 stars? You have to be sugarcoating it. 70% of my rides are college aged and Mass has some of the most self-entitled kids around, I have a 4.94 on my last 100 rides. Something you did or something in your car makes people not want your service.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

The college kids are your problem for the low ratings. Turning off Uber for a while and seeing how Lyft does. There's about three drivers that hang out in the city where I live, so hopefully that's less than the number of Uber drivers in the same area. Also, sounds like Lyft Paxs are much nicer.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that.
> 
> The trouble is more with my venue - I live within a 1/2 mile of a major university and that's who uses Uber out here mostly. I tried to be nicer and more picky with who I picked up, but Uber just shut me off sooner than they said they would.
> 
> And sure they are some downsides, but it's not enough to make me quit so easily.


I think it's tough for older drivers trying to work areas with mostly college kids.

I tanked horribly in the first few weeks. Then I switched to days and stayed away from college areas. Gradually the ratings came up and I tended to hover just over 4.8. You may not have options, given the geo-demo-circumstances of your location.

If you like driving, go find a non UBER sedan and do your own thing. It's not that hard to find private clients.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I seriously doubt it. I've been told I have to pay $100 to take a crash manners course to be a driver again. No thanks :/


Take the course man.. You came in here asking for advice and what you should do. You can get a second chance here.. You can make that money back easy and it might actually teach you something you don't already know about yourself.. Never turn away an opportunity to learn something new. If you didn't care you wouldn't be on this forum asking for advice.. First step is taking that course, then if you decide that you don't want to drive after your ratings have surly improved its your decision not ubers.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> You just like to repeat yourself, don't you?
> 
> Don't give me advice on how to be a better driver. I had water, gum, cables, first aid kit, bluetooth radio transmitter, A/C running, etc. in my car. Sometimes I offered, sometimes I didn't, depending on pax. As I said before, no one ever asked for anything, even though they could see it or ever took it when I offered.
> 
> Little trinkets don't guarantee a good rating.


Then by process of elimination, it only leaves the nut behind the wheel.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm looking actual advice, not snarky statements from random internet assholes


And you're wondering why you got deactivated???


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

If u couldn't keep uber pax satisfied with your service,it will be very difficult to keep up with Lyft riders,also they have a mentor which might be a hurdle for you.Are u a smoker? Have bad breath? Body odor? Have u ever noticed disgust in any of your pax's face while they decline the goodies you offer.you mentioned earlier non of your pax ever want to touch anything you offer them. It's not about ratings alone at such an early stage rather some serious complains that would not want your riders to ever get inside a uber again got you deactivated. Maybe non of the above applies to you but if you ever consider taking the class, you can also check for any of these signs that are making your pax nauseous and maybe you can improve.. you can never buy class but can definitely take one for gubers sake.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

You got warned of being banned from this forum,someone wants to shove their huge boots up ur ass, hasn't it awakened you that you're bringing the worse in people and oh these are all helpful and kind drivers of your kind... Having much empathy for you, imagine what you do to the other kind (Pax) who is trapped in ur car.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Try lyft. .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I seriously doubt it. I've been told I have to pay $100 to take a crash manners course to be a driver again. No thanks :/


Would you consider changing your handle to "Failed Uber Driver"?
Then the mods can make this thread a sticky.
No one is useless in this society. 
One can always serve as a bad example to others.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> There is some kind of class/seminar or something you can pay $100 or so for and they will teach you how to be a better rideshare driver. I think they give you a certificate or something that you have to give to Uber and they will reactivate your account and reset your ratings to 5.0. Sorry I don't have any details.
> 
> This article has info:
> 
> http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/


POST # 18/CommanderXL: Although
you're UNLIKELY
to hear it from @NastyLemonhead,
thank you for the Hyperlinked Article
describing Remedial Training for the
Consistently Clueless.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *The three things i have found young people want is:*
> 
> *1. Universal Multi USB Charger Cable Mobile Phone*
> *use it with a 3 foot USB 2.0 Extension Cable**, wrap together with tape,*
> ...


POST # 35/painfreepc: HARDWARE!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would you consider changing your handle to "Failed Uber Driver"?
> Then the mods can make this thread a sticky.
> No one is useless in this society.
> One can always serve as a bad example to others.


POST # 72/TwoFiddyMile: What's that
"gotcha!" phrase
that Sheldon Cooper Ph.D. uses ?
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ B A Z I N G A ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Advice for what, your next source of income? What would you find helpful?


POST # 14/Huberis: Tunes! A l r i g h t.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyft isn't in Waco. 

By the way, can we combine these two threads? Following two is just a little more than annoying.

Is your car clean? Like spotless? Rips? Tears? Trash? Do you smoke in your car? Any mechanical issues? Overpowering smells - either foul or excessively pleasant?

As for your ride, there are little gizmos you can buy on eBay for $20 that light up with an Uber logo. Just search for Uber. Cops don't put up the Uber trade dress in their window.

I've never given mints. Offer water, but rarely do people take it. I buy little 8 oz bottles that cost 16¢ each, don't cool them, people take them if they want them, but rarely do.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What do you mean by "cops dont put up the uber logo in their window?"

Why would they?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The OP said that drunk college kids think his car is a cop car.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah, gotcha!

He must give off a cop vibe too, perhaps.

Do you use the U placards from ebay?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - sorry about that, it was posted in another thread. Can't we just keep one thread active? Me thinks he's uber disorganized.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Why don't come down here and drive around the crowd I did. Then we'll see how your rating are.


Dude, you are killing me. I am trying to find something here I can salvage to help you but you just dig a bigger hole for yourself. I am generally a nice person but you are like my 12 year old daughter. You think you know everything and you have an excuse for everything else. Shut up and listen to people.

College towns are no excuse for bad ratings. I work in Atlanta, the land of 1000 colleges; Georgia Tech, Kennesaw State, Emory University, Morehouse, Georgia State University, Westwood, Savannah College of Art, the list is endless. All I deal with is college kids and I have a 4.93 rating.

If you offer extras and your rating still sucks maybe you should brush your teeth, take a shower, and put on some Brut because clearly there are some major reasons passengers do not like you.


----------



## Native Austinite (Apr 9, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm a very good driver, FYI. I just don't crap from other people is all, especially on the internet.






They see me trolling, they hatin... Please let this thread die at this


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

My advice don't start the trip until you have some sort of idea what kind of passenger you are dealing with.

I usually call my passengers before I pick them up, all passengers. The city I work, passengers just drop the pin, unfortunately it is always the wrong street or address.

You can tell alot by the passengers response.

"I'm in a hurry." 
Equals= If you don't pull up in two seconds I'm going to cancel or give you a bad rating.

"Where are you at?"said with attitude.
Equals= I'm upset, your getting a bad score.

These are most common I get, and I usually cancel immediately if I get one.

Protect your score...You first, second passenger, last Uber.

Look out for you, cause nobody else will.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Why don't come down here and drive around the crowd I did. Then we'll see how your rating are.


Why don't you act like a rider and request different drivers in your area and see their rating. Once you do, cancel asap. This will give you an idea of how far you are from the others.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Why don't you act like a rider and request different drivers in your area and see their rating. Once you do, cancel asap. This will give you an idea of how far you are from the others.


Good idea.

After each ride, request from Uber to send you your rating.

Find out if you get good ratings as a rider.

Results can surprise all of us.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Same way passengers give drivers bad or poor ratings for no good reason, drivers give passengers bad ratings as well.

For example: a "short ride", or down the street...a mile or two.
I'd rather drive down the street than to take a passenger into a known "dead zone" and then drive into hot spots empty.

Here's another thing, if passengers have recieved bad scores they may feel like retaliating, yes unfair but possible.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> One thing we all have in common is that we think we are very good to excellent drivers


I have the tickets and SOS driving school certificate to prove it


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 72/TwoFiddyMile: What's that
> "gotcha!" phrase
> that Sheldon Cooper Ph.D. uses ?
> ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ B A Z I N G A ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆


I don't usually watch sitcoms, but Big Bang Theory is hilarious!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Why don't come down here and drive around the crowd I did. Then we'll see how your rating are.


How is the "Surge Pricing" in that area?

What's the max and average that you have seen?

I think college students get pissed off with "Surge Pricing".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I've worked the college scene and they are the worst drunks, but never had problems with them. Some of my best ratings. Please look at my last laundry list and post back, OP.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> I've worked the college scene and they are the worst drunks, but never had problems with them. Some of my best ratings. Please look at my last laundry list and post back, OP.


Just say the rival school sucks and play some Bieber, they love that shit!!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JimS said:


> Yeah - sorry about that, it was posted in another thread. Can't we just keep one thread active? Me thinks he's uber disorganized.


If you read this poster's other post I think it's very clear why his ratings were low and he was deactivated: he drove around for at least 2 hours of 4 hour shift with an open beer can rolling around in his back seat, and then, after just wiping it out, he drove the rest of the night with all his windows open.

I'm sure at least one of his passengers reported to Uber that he was drinking, even if it wasn't true, and if two did, well ... _See ya.
_
So this doesn't have anything to do with the normal things like drunks or college kids or chargers or water or location, etc. It's a reminder to not allow open beverages in your car and to inspect the back seat after every ride.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

A 3.71 rating is an absolutely horrendous rating. I dont do anything extra for Uber, including washing my car, and my rating is 4.87. You should look squarely in the mirror and ask yourself if Uber is for you including 1) Do you speak good English 2) Do you know the city well enough to be a competent driver 3) Is your hygiene decent? 4) Is your car decent? These are the questions you should be asking yourself.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> If you read this poster's other post I think it's very clear why his ratings were low and he was deactivated: he drove around for at least 2 hours of 4 hour shift with an open beer can rolling around in his back seat, and then, after just wiping it out, he drove the rest of the night with all his windows open.
> 
> I'm sure at least one of his passengers reported to Uber that he was drinking, even if it wasn't true, and if two did, well ... _See ya.
> _
> So this doesn't have anything to do with the normal things like drunks or college kids or chargers or water or location, etc.* It's a reminder to not allow open beverages in your car and to inspect the back seat after every ride.*


I had an open beer can under my drivers seat and wrappers in the drivers seat pocket. I didnt find them until the next day but nobody noticed thankfully. I agree wholeheartedly with your advice. Always take a few seconds and check your vehicle.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

UBER gets very few things right, but I think they nailed this deactivation issue...Sad to say it, UBER was spot on


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> sounds like you are the ass-hole, thats why you have been removed..
> Not everyone is cutout to deal with the public..


So much ownage with this post.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Why don't you act like a rider and request different drivers in your area and see their rating. Once you do, cancel asap. This will give you an idea of how far you are from the others.


I think it's how far you "were" from other drivers..


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i work fri and sat nights. drunk passengers rate me all the time. there is no job security. uber always threatens with deactivation. that's why the strike is so imperative. we must have a voice. on Oct. 16th at 5 pm "uber off".


I don't know if I can afford to do this.. What if I work extra hard during the week to make up for it.. Is Lyft driving ok?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> I don't know if I can afford to do this.. What if I work extra hard during the week to make up for it.. Is Lyft driving ok?


yeah drivers who drive for both lyft and uber will be online with lyft to be able to make money. you will get a lot of requests because pax are gonna be prepared for the strike with other means of transportation such as lyft. we do understand that some can't afford to not take a couple of days off, but that only enforces our point and need to strike. we must demand better pay and tips to be allowed for our service.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

So that made me actually laugh out loud.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> So today was the 2 week anniversary of me being a driver for Uber. As of yesterday my rating was a 3.71, so Uber sent me the obligatory email:
> 
> "Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, *we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately*. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision."
> 
> ...


1. They probably did you a favor.
2. Fares look decent now, but rest assured, they'll be cut. Also, what percentage was uber taking from your pay?
3. If you like driving, go find a taxi or limo company to drive for. Or start your own. Uber is not the only way to drive.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

I like this....sort of.
Fare detail $1.90 base fair + $0.25 / min and $1.75 / mile -$1.45 safe rides fee.

Compared to mine....

Fare detail $2.00 base fair + $0.20 / min and $1.05 / mile -$1.45 safe rides fee.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Edddelos said:


> I like this....sort of.
> Fare detail $1.90 base fair + $0.25 / min and $1.75 / mile -$1.45 safe rides fee.
> 
> Compared to mine....
> ...


Compared to my UberBLACK rate of $7 base, $2.20/mile, $0.55/min. No SRF, but uber takes 25%


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Compared to my UberBLACK rate of $7 base, $2.20/mile, $0.55/min. No SRF, but uber takes 25%


 I'll qoute taxi rate that I used to drive.
$3.50 base fair + $.025 each 1/4 mile and $0.25 for each minute car is either stopped or traveling below 20mph.

I would be happy with $0.75 increase/mile, and get rid of SRF.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> Meh, no thanks. I'm not here to get mouthed by a bunch middle aged dudes on the interwebs.


LOL -- WOW...

Okay CD1992 -- You want advise? Given your reaction to comments posted here, I have absolutely no doubt why your being rated poorly. You come in here, and after reading your first post I actually had empathy for you and the situation. A few people commented, but nothing nasty -- until you replied with the attitude.

My advise? Until you open your eyes and take responsibility for your own actions, your own attitude, and understand that you need to put on your thick-skin body suit and leave the attitude at home when you go out driving -- Your going to continue to get low ratings. Well, actually - No, you won't continue to get low ratings cause they de-associated themselves with you.

My advise is? Get another job!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The public has voted. Get your things and leave the island.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I defended you! 

And this is how you repay our little community of fellow Uber drivers?

You break my heart, man.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CD_1992 said:


> I'm actually good at communicating how I feel. To REAL people, that is.
> 
> And the reason I was deactivated is because everyone I picked up had a party of 3 or more with them after dark. Not exactly gonna get the best ratings from college kids.


Everyone online is real, even the trolls,
i thought people stop thinking the internet is some other universe about 10 years a go,
i think you are showing a generation gap problem with that comment.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The public has voted. Get your things and leave the island.


+1


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Edddelos said:


> My advice don't start the trip until you have some sort of idea what kind of passenger you are dealing with.
> 
> I usually call my passengers before I pick them up, all passengers. The city I work, passengers just drop the pin, unfortunately it is always the wrong street or address.
> 
> ...


POST#84/@Edddlos: ¡CORRECTOMUNDO!
Bison asked me to
share a "line" he read, here on UPNF.

Use #[F]Uber.
Don't let #[F]Uber use You!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> So that made me actually laugh out loud.


POST # 122/Boston Barry: Moi aussi,
mon frere.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Epic thread


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

I would guess that there allmighty computor system booted you out because you had the lowest rating out of the drivers in Waco.Uber must have all the drivers they need there.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Methinks the OP has abandoned ship, and is studying hard at 7-11 Associate University for a 28 hour per week position.
"Step the f*ck away from the slurpee machine!".


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Then by process of elimination, it only leaves the nut behind the wheel.


^^^^^ hahaha!! Love this


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I found this thread interesting. I to am an Uber driver in Waco, TX. However let me say first off that there are about 45 Uber drivers in this city not 5 - 10. I'm a newbie as I have my own business and dedicate all my time to running it and do Uber on the side for extra cash to put in my son's college fund. I'm 52 yrs old with an 11 yr old boy just to give you an idea about me. My business is only 2 yrs old, so some may know that it takes about 5 years before you really get profitable. Ok, enough about me. I have been driving with Uber when I can, usually early evenings to around 10 pm. I have driven many college students and have never had a problem. I find them very polite and kind. I greet them using their name and ask them how they are doing. Other than that, I don't say anything unless they ask a question. Most of my riders talk between themselves, so there's no reason for me to give my 2 cents as they are only looking for a ride and not chatter from a driver. I have only had a couple of riders that didn't speak very good English, so it was difficult understanding them ( drove them twice actually). Though I didn't say so in front of them, I am about 99% positive they were the ones who rated me poorly as my rating dropped when they were the only ride I provided that day. My rating over all is 4.60, but I drove all the late hrs last night as a matter of fact from 10 p.m. to 1:30 a.m. and I had 5 rides and looking at my rating for the past 7 days I have a 5.0. I assume that my rating will go up after last night, but I don't know when everything is calculated. Do any of you know when rates are calculated?

Perhaps some of the things others have stated about behavior are true. I don't know it's only hear say. I can only speak of my experience. I deal with customers daily in my own business and there's no way you can please everybody, regardless of how much you try. That's just the way the world works. 

I do have a question though. Someone said that they don't accept riders with a low rating. When I get a ping I accept it automatically as Uber states you need to accept at least 80% of the rides. I don't do Uber that often, so I also accept them all just for the money. How do you see a riders rating before you accept? I think that would be beneficial as well. 

I have given all my riders 5 stars as I have not had a bad experience yet, but I know at some point I will. Another person wrote that they do -1 for no tip, -1 for bad behavior etc. Is this common among other drivers? Not a bad idea as I rarely get tips. How do you rate your riders?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> I don't do Uber that often, so I also accept them all just for the money. How do you see a riders rating before you accept?


A 4.6, you don't do it that often, and you think the English-barrier persons caused this? Nah. What you describe is proof that, no matter how much you kiss up to them and how polite and pretty college students may seem, they rate poorly even when you hand them the moon and the stars.

To answer your question, in the ping window you get before you tap to accept, look below the circular map. It tells you how far you are in minutes, their rating, and if it is a surge price, the surge rate.

Don't automatically accept every request. True, your acceptance rate has to remain high, but not at 100%. Be especially wary of 4.6-and-below pax. Those have been through the game before and your fellow drivers have given them low ratings for a reason. I don't pick up below a 4.6 unless it is surging, and I won't do below a 4.5 at that point.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> A 4.6, you don't do it that often, and you think the English-barrier persons caused this? Nah. What you describe is proof that, no matter how much you kiss up to them and how polite and pretty college students may seem, they rate poorly even when you hand them the moon and the stars.
> 
> To answer your question, in the ping window you get before you tap to accept, look below the circular map. It tells you how far you are in minutes, their rating, and if it is a surge price, the surge rate.
> 
> Don't automatically accept every request. True, your acceptance rate has to remain high, but not at 100%. Be especially wary of 4.6-and-below pax. Those have been through the game before and your fellow drivers have given them low ratings for a reason. I don't pick up below a 4.6 unless it is surging, and I won't do below a 4.5 at that point.


Ahhh, ok that makes since regarding college kids. I spent a good 2 hrs today reading a lot of threads and noticed some of the same comments that I was totally unaware of. I appreciate your advice and now know what to look for. Also about rating riders as well regarding tips etc on them. I am so much more educated now and wish I had found this forum earlier. On to better Ubering!!! Knowledge is power and thank you again UberMeansSuper. Great advice.


----------



## vegastaxi (Oct 3, 2015)

CD_1992 said:


> So today was the 2 week anniversary of me being a driver for Uber. As of yesterday my rating was a 3.71, so Uber sent me the obligatory email:
> 
> "Upon a recent review of your account, we've discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, *we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately*. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision."
> 
> ...


Your better off leaving uber, save your car


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> There is some kind of class/seminar or something you can pay $100 or so for and they will teach you how to be a better rideshare driver. I think they give you a certificate or something that you have to give to Uber and they will reactivate your account and reset your ratings to 5.0. Sorry I don't have any details.
> 
> This article has info:
> 
> http://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-the-punishment-for-bad-ratings-is-costly-training-courses/


I don't think they reset your rating don't know for sure


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> he is not going to do that, he is someone that downloaded an app and now thinks he is a pro driver,
> many people i tried to help get started driving taxi, most did not last a week,
> you can't have a quick smart mouth and a thin skin and drive the public around in a car, bus maybe, but not a car or limo,
> i drove black car for a few years, when you drive V.I.P. you S.T.F.U. and drive, and you say yes sir and no sir..


yes sir no sir for .85 a mile uber x I got a 4.87 and don't give a shit I drive them where need to go.No water candy just drive key to good rating is watching what the ratings are for the passanger never pick up below a 4.7 pax


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're the one who got booted by Uber in less than a month. Your ratings and comments must have been spectacularly bad.
> 
> You're not cut out for this industry. The sooner you realize that and move on, the happier everybody will be.


you got a point they normally give you 150 rides before they care about ratings


----------

